# o rio de janeiro continua lindo !!!!



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

goole


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi, as these images were not taken by yourself this thread belongs in this thread. Please ask one of the moderators to move this thread.


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Hi, as these images were not taken by yourself this thread belongs in this thread. Please ask one of the moderators to move this thread.



the part of the picuter i take 
the pictuer thet not mind i write that i take form goole


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

You cannot just post photos without proper crediting whoever took the photo. Please look at other threads, and see how it is done.


----------

